# Healthy alternative to ensure drinks??? (and other help needed please!)



## joquita (Sep 24, 2004)

My Dh has been dealing with health problems lately. It has really taken a toll on all of us. I am BF my DD but know that I'm not eating enough because I am losing weight and am now 10 pounds below my pre-preg weight (thought i would be happy about this but i know i'm not losing it in a healthy way). anyways..the dr recommended the ensure healthy mom drinks for the added calories/nutrients. I got some to try but I almost gagged because they were soooooooooo sugary! I think sugar was the first or second ingredient in the list. I'm trying so hard to improve my diet, but i would like to be able to grab something like this as a snack or something quick when we're not at home. Does anyone know of something similar to this that is more healthy? OR...do you have any healthy snacks that you eat that you can literally just grab and go? How about some VERY simple meal ideas? Sometimes I don't feel like i even have time to make a sandwich or anything. sorry so many different questions! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

What about smoothies??
I make mine with coconut milk. THey are pretty dang rich.

Coconut milk
frozen banana
berries

They are really good and I often freeze them into popsicles.
What about healthy cookies?


----------



## naturefirst (Oct 6, 2005)

Ive just started taking Essential 7, the chocolate is the best, kinda spendy coz one month supply is two containers. That's two servings a day. Do a search and find out all the good stuff in it. It adds up to about 1.38 per serving.


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Do this

1 cup whole milk
1 Scoop Whey protien
2 TBS Organic Coconut Oil
2 TBS Flax Seeds

You can also add frozen fruit to this and whirl it in the blender. Its a great Shake.


----------



## joquita (Sep 24, 2004)

thanks for those ideas! I love smoothies and will try adding this stuffto make it more nutritious. I was hoping to also find something that is already prepared and i can just take with me. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## jrayn (Jul 6, 2005)

Don't know of any already made smoothies that aren't extremely sugary but I make smoothies all the time and I can get full off of them they have all food groups in them, my current fav is:
first grind some flax and almonds (I'm very generous with the amounts)
then add some kale and 2 bananas, then some whole wheat flakes or bread or wheat germ, some powdered milk, plain yogurt (not the no fat kind) then add milk I go to the 5 cup mark usually and blend
When I had a broken jaw the doc suggested adding eggs to the shakes

another that I like that is high cal is:
do the flax/almond grinding
then add kale, strawberries, peanutbutter, wh wht flakes/bread or wh germ, powdered milk, yogurt and add milk.

You can also experiement w/ what you like

I love almond milk but it is too expensive but I'm sure if that is something you can afford, it would be delish with the shakes or my preference almond milk w/ molasses!


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

I have always had trouble eating enough and keeping my weight up. So I take Spiru-tein shakes made by Nature's Plus. I get them over the internet at www.naturesstore.com

Do a search for spirutein to find all the flavors available (I keep kosher and many flavors are kosher, but not all, so I haven't tried all that I would like to)

or you can go to your health food store for a more limited selection. They're kind of expensive, but worth it. The website has free shipping on orders over $75. I save at least 10-12 bucks per 2 lb container so it's worth it for me to just purchase in bulk like this.

Spirutein has tons of vitamins, and lots of nice trace minerals (choline, Inositol, etc). And it's a real protein, caloric and energy boost.

The chocolate is definitely an acquired taste (kind of strange). But the Vanilla, Peanut Butter and Chocolate, Banana, Cappuccino and Strawberry are really delicious. I would recommend using more milk than the directions say to, though, as they often too thick if the directions are followed.

They are much much better if made in a blender. Whole milk works best--don't use soy milk (spirutein's a soy protein product) or it gets really gloopy. Almond milk is good, or Rice milk. Once again, I always use more milk than it says to. And you can change it up: add nuts to the blender, frozen banana or frozen berries, or yogurt.


----------



## knome (Nov 17, 2005)

Here is another direction for you to check out:

http://www.westonaprice.org/children...ormothers.html

Beware! The website is loaded with content and you'll lose hours there if you have an inquisitive mind.


----------

